# Piraya has been bitten



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

My 5" piraya has been bitten by a caribe in the tank. The bite is about the size of a penny, and looks to be just a flesh wound. The bite is located right in the middle on the side of the fish. I have added plenty of salt and I am making sure the temperature doesn't drop below 80. Will this be enough? Anyone else have to treat an injury like this?


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

mela-fix wil help as well but recomend a hospital tank.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yeah i would seperate it because my supers attack when they see flesh, so if there is a piranha with flesh showing, they go after it...


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah definitly separate it, they can attack them if they are hungrym or just for the sake of it being the weak one in the shoal. keep an eye on them. he should grow back his skin in a few days. keep the tank full of feeders or feed them often if you cant separate.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

seperated for sure because piranhas pray on the weak. i found that out the hard way


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

IMO, if it is a flesh wound, not very deep, just add salt, I don't think you need to do a hospital tank, but that's me, that cut will be healed up before you know it, some of you may disagree, but that is just what I would do


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

If you have a hospital tank available I would use it...you don't want to mess around losing a Piraya. Real expensive feeder. I just wouldn't chance it. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I also would advise a hopst tank to heal it at the momment. Mel-fix or salt and temp raised should help it heal in no time!!


----------

